# Cubase SX: VST-Instrumente aufnehmen?



## schneewittchenz (21. September 2002)

Ich hab grade angefangen, ein bissen mit Cubase SX rumzuspielen und jetzt häng ich grad bei den VST-Instrumenten fest! (Zur Info: Ich benutz in dem Beispiel das Instrument Lm-7!)
Und zwar kann ich die irgendwie nicht in eine Spur aufnehmen! Ich hab es mit einer Audio- und mit einer MidiSpur versucht, hab die Ein-und Ausgänge auf Lm-7 gestellt und höre auch was, wenn ich nen Knopf oda so drücke. Des mit den ganzn Aufnahme, Write... Buttons müsste auch stimmen, da die ganze Sache mit einem angeschlossenem Midi-Instrument (Drummachine) gefunzt hat.
Deshalb wollt ich wissn, ob jemand von euch weiß, woran des liegen könnte, ob ich was falsch gemacht hab oder ob es soetwas wie eine Anleitung dazu gibt!
Vielen Dank schonmal alle, die mir einen Rat geben!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. September 2002)

Ich habe kein SX und auch kein Cubase, aber in Logic Audio braucht man für Instrumente sogenannte Audioinstrument-Spuren.
Denen weist man dann im Mixer ein Modul (VST-Instrument zu).

Jetzt kann man diese AudioInstrument-Spur wie eine MidiSpur benutzen mit Aufnahme und allem.


----------



## schneewittchenz (22. September 2002)

*Schon erledigt! Aber MIDI-Keyboard?*

Also des mit den Instrumenten hab ich raugefunden. Man muss ne MIDI-Spur erstellen und und mit dem Stift ein Viereck in die Spur zeichnen. Dann klickt man das Dings, was man grad gezeichnet hat, mit dem Mauszeiger an und geht auf MIDI oben in der Leiste) und sucht sich einen geeigneten Editor aus (bei Drums das Schlagzeugdings und sonst die andern Editorn). Jetzt noch ein paar Töne einzeichnen und schon gehts los!
Jetzt hab ich aba mal probiert nen MidiKeyboard anzuschließen. Ich kann dann zwar die Audiosignale mithilfe einer Audiospur aufnehmen aber nicht mithilfe einer Midispur die Signale auf ein Instrumentübertragen.
Naja, ich mach denn ma nen neues Thema auf!

PS: Mit dem Recht sein stimm ich dir zu!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. September 2002)

Ich glaube, ich erahne deinen Fehler:

Aus dem Keyboard sollst du doch keine Audiosignale rausjagen sondern Midisignale per Midi In/Out-Kabel zum Gameport der Soundkarte...


----------

